# What fork to get



## StojanovMTB (6 mo ago)

Hi guys, I wanted to get a recommendation for a new fork from someone way more experienced than me, so I thought this is a great place for that.
I'm riding a marin bobcat trail 4 29er with suntour xcm 120mm fork, I want to upgrade it to an air fork with the same or greater travel. Tapered or not it doesn't matter same goes for the axle, thru-axle or QR it doesn't matter. Just needs to be affordable.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Oey12 (Aug 15, 2020)

I am impressed with my Marzocchi Z2. It’s been a set it and forget fork. I have a Suntour Axon on my hardtail but find the Z2 significantly better for a similar-ish price point.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

StojanovMTB said:


> Hi guys, I wanted to get a recommendation for a new fork from someone way more experienced than me, so I thought this is a great place for that.
> I'm riding a marin bobcat trail 4 29er with suntour xcm 120mm fork, I want to upgrade it to an air fork with the same or greater travel. Tapered or not it doesn't matter same goes for the axle, thru-axle or QR it doesn't matter. Just needs to be affordable.
> 
> Thank you in advance


Well, yeah, those two things do matter, they're not just features, they relate to other aspects of your bike and whether they will work together.

If you have a straight headtube, you're going to need a straight steerer fork (or if it's a 44mm straight tube, you could get a tapered headset, but if its 1.25," you're probably stuck with a straight steerer).

And the axle matters unless you want to buy a new front wheel to go along with your fork.

And Boost or non-Boost spacing matters in the same way.

So, it appears that you have a 1.25" headtube, so you need a straight steerer fork, and you have 9mmQR wheels, non-boost, so you you need those, too.

The Suntour upgrade program can probably get you into an improved air-spring fork that will fit on your bike with your wheels.

The only other "new" option that I am aware of is this. Markhor I think it was pretty well regarded at its price point.


----------



## StojanovMTB (6 mo ago)

Oey12 said:


> I am impressed with my Marzocchi Z2. It’s been a set it and forget fork. I have a Suntour Axon on my hardtail but find the Z2 significantly better for a similar-ish price point.


thanks for the advice but I don't have a marzocchi dealer anywhere near me, but I'll consider it as an option


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

StojanovMTB said:


> thanks for the advice but I don't have a marzocchi dealer anywhere near me, but I'll consider it as an option


Don't. Because it won't fit on your bike.


----------



## StojanovMTB (6 mo ago)

TwiceHorn said:


> Well, yeah, those two things do matter, they're not just features, they relate to other aspects of your bike and whether they will work together.
> 
> If you have a straight headtube, you're going to need a straight steerer fork (or if it's a 44mm straight tube, you could get a tapered headset, but if its 1.25," you're probably stuck with a straight steerer).
> 
> ...


yeah man the headtube is straight but my friend has a cane creek ec44/40 lower headset cup laying around so I might buy it from him so I can install a 1.5" fork tube. And I was planning to get a new wheel set too so it doesn't matter. 
I have heard about the manitou markhor and as I hear is a great deal but can't find it anywhere near me


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

StojanovMTB said:


> yeah man the headtube is straight but my friend has a cane creek ec44/40 lower headset cup laying around so I might buy it from him so I can install a 1.5" fork tube. And I was planning to get a new wheel set too so it doesn't matter.
> I have heard about the manitou markhor and as I hear is a great deal but can't find it anywhere near me


I could be wrong, but I don't think that lower cup will go on a 1.25" headtube. I'm not 100% up on those things. Edit to add, those work with 44mm straight headtubes, but not 1.25" headtubes, and you appear to have the latter.

But a new wheel *set* is going to be a waste because your thru-axle front hub will fit on a thru-axle fork, but your thru-axle rear hub is not going to fit on your 9mm QR rear dropout.


----------



## StojanovMTB (6 mo ago)

TwiceHorn said:


> I could be wrong, but I don't think that lower cup will go on a 1.25" headtube. I'm not 100% up on those things.
> 
> But a new wheel *set* is going to be a waste because your thru-axle front hub will fit on a thru-axle fork, but your thru-axle rear hub is not going to fit on your 9mm QR rear dropout.


I don't know man I read it here Cane Creek 40 EC44/40 Lower Headset Cup - bike-components that it can fit 1.5" and my friend said the same.
It might be a waste buying a new wheel set, but the ones that came with the bike are pretty weak, and I have seen a dude rocking a 10mm rear qr thru-axle on an older version trek marlin
Man you might be right as I said I'm looking for help from more experienced riders than me, and for sure you are more experienced than me I'll take your advice but let's see if someone else has anything other to say


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Get a new- used bike, adding a new fork, a new wheelset, in time a drivetrain, you’re just throwing money at a very entry level bike.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

StojanovMTB said:


> I don't know man I read it here Cane Creek 40 EC44/40 Lower Headset Cup - bike-components that it can fit 1.5" and my friend said the same.
> It might be a waste buying a new wheel set, but the ones that came with the bike are pretty weak, and I have seen a dude rocking a 10mm rear qr thru-axle on an older version trek marlin
> Man you might be right as I said I'm looking for help from more experienced riders than me, and for sure you are more experienced than me I'll take your advice but let's see if someone else has anything other to say


I'm not trying to be a jerk. I've kind of been where you are, learning the limitations of an entry-level bike.

Honestly, you don't NEED a tapered head tube, or thru-axles, or Boost spacing, although they are advances over prior technologies.

But you do need them to make more modern components, designed to modern standards, FIT on your bike.

Not sure what's going on about the "10mm through axle," but the standard thru-axle and corresponding dropout is 15mm. And a modern fork, like the Marzocchi, is not only going to be tapered steerer and 15mm through axle, it's going to be Boost spacing. So your front wheel will need all of those things. And, because sets tend to match front and rear, your rear wheel and its hub will have the same things and will not fit on your bike.

I think theoretically the Suntour program is North America only, but you might give them a call and see what they can do. They make some pretty decent air forks that will still use the old standards, and they're economical.


----------



## Drew H. (Oct 6, 2017)

Rockshox Judy? Someone with more knowledge than me will hopefully have a comment on it.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

It appears that you can get the Judy (Gold and Silver) in straight steerer and 9mm QR. Also the Recon Sliver RL. Both the Judy and Recon have coil models, so avoid those.

That looks to be about it from RS.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Rear thru axles are 12mm.
Fronts are 15mm.
=sParty


----------



## Funoutside (Jul 17, 2019)

I'd second the Z2.The Fox 34 is almost the same(same internals), it cost a bit more & it's a little lighter as you may know.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

I recently bought a(nother) Manitou Mezzer Pro on sale for less than $700.
Dunno if the sale is still on.
What a fork. Holy smoke, what a fork.
=sParty


----------



## BikGer2 (May 25, 2021)

I see you're in Macedonia, so you could probably order parts from bike24.com, I think they ship to Macedonia, though there may be additional fees (this depends on your country and the cost of the order).

I personally wouldn't upgrade the Bobcat, since the frame just wasn't really built to be upgraded. You were probably clued into that looking at that non-tapered head tube and the 135 rear dropouts, meaning the best wheel you could get on there is a 142mm with a set of QR end caps. But I wouldn't suggest "forcing" upgrades on a bike that just wasn't built for that stuff.

Upgrading the fork and wheels would almost surely have you heading to upgrade the rest of the bike. Why spend buckets of money to customise something when you can get exactly what you want out of the box. If you really want an air fork, you could get a Rockshox recon QR or Manitou Markhor, but I don't think these come with more than 120mm of travel.

If I were you, I'd just ride it the way it is, and upgrade to something better down the line, you'll get a much better-rounded bike. All of us had bikes like this at some point.


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

TwiceHorn said:


> So, it appears that you have a 1.25" headtube, so you need a straight steerer fork, and you have 9mmQR wheels, non-boost, so you you need those, too.


Where did you get this info? The frame is a 44mm HT. The XCM fork is straight with an adapter.

The EC44 lower head set will let him have a tapered for at the expense of riding 15mm higher. (CNC has a nukeproof one for like $15 which is nice)

As for what fork? Everything's a step up from the XCM really. Mostly going to be down to how much you want to spend. The performance divide is around $500-$600 msrp where you get reba, revelations, z2's, fox 34's etc. Most of these forks only come in 110mm through axle though, and you will require a new front wheel. There aren't many discounts going on right now either (unless bike24 or CRC will ship rockshox to you). Below that I am less familiar with the available models.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

smashysmashy said:


> Where did you get this info? The frame is a 44mm HT. The XCM fork is straight with an adapter.
> 
> The EC44 lower head set will let him have a tapered for at the expense of riding 15mm higher. (CNC has a nukeproof one for like $15 which is nice)
> 
> As for what fork? Everything's a step up from the XCM really. Mostly going to be down to how much you want to spend. The performance divide is around $500-$600 msrp where you get reba, revelations, z2's, fox 34's etc. Most of these forks only come in 110mm through axle though, and you will require a new front wheel. There aren't many discounts going on right now either (unless bike24 or CRC will ship rockshox to you). Below that I am less familiar with the available models.


Well, the Marin website doesn't say, so I am going by appearance. Hence the use of "appears."

The 2022 Bobcat Trail _appears_ to have a 44mm headtube, the 2021 and prior do not. But that's just eyeballing. The actual headset spec from FSA doesn't say anything about 44mm.

If you have better information, I defer. And, as a general fan of Marin, I'd like to think it was a 44mm, because it's kind of shameful in this day and age to sell a purported mtb with a 1.25 head tube, even if it is entry level.


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

2021 and 2022 are identical. The headset on both is the fsa #10-P which is a 44mm semi integrated. You don't need measurements for that as you can't have an integrated headset on 34mm.

Rule of thumb: If it's semi integrated and straight, it's 44mm. (unless its a cannondale, those are 49mm.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

StojanovMTB said:


> yeah man the headtube is straight but my friend has a cane creek ec44/40 lower headset cup laying around so I might buy it from him so I can install a 1.5" fork tube. And I was planning to get a new wheel set too so it doesn't matter.
> I have heard about the manitou markhor and as I hear is a great deal but can't find it anywhere near me





Nurse Ben said:


> Get a new- used bike, adding a new fork, a new wheelset, in time a drivetrain, you’re just throwing money at a very entry level bike.


After I read the first post I was going to say it would be more affordable and easier for you to get a new bike, but Ben already said it. Go buy a new or lightly used bike. By the time you buy the fork, wheels, and headset then you should just get a new bike that has upgraded everything and modern standards.


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

Rod said:


> After I read the first post I was going to say it would be more affordable and easier for you to get a new bike, but Ben already said it. Go buy a new or lightly used bike. By the time you buy the fork, wheels, and headset then you should just get a new bike that has upgraded everything and modern standards.


He has a new bike. Just wants a better fork. Bikes with Z2's etc run $2000+ so this advice is nonsensical.

Good lower headset is under $15. $30 for the full. If he can find a seller in europe to ship, a Reba, revelation, 35 gold, Z2 or the like will be $300-$500 give or take. A new front wheel from bike24 is $50-$100.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

smashysmashy said:


> He has a new bike. Just wants a better fork. Bikes with Z2's etc run $2000+ so this advice is nonsensical.
> 
> Good lower headset is under $15. $30 for the full. If he can find a seller in europe to ship, a Reba, revelation, 35 gold, Z2 or the like will be $300-$500 give or take. A new front wheel from bike24 is $50-$100.


You and I will have to agree to disagree. Short version, a very nice bike just sold locally for what it costs to just do the upgrades posted above.

So you're suggesting a 300-500 fork, a new front wheel, and headset. The minimal advertised price (map) for a Reba is 537 dollars, then you need a new front wheel and not a wheelset. The wheelset is always very heavy on a lower end bike. Slx hub paired to a WTB front rim is 149.00 map. So we are now at almost 700 dollars. This is if the OP wants mismatched wheels and headset cost was ignored.


My idea is you put the 700 dollars to the side, sell the old bike, and upgrade everything.

Lets say he gets a conservative 400 bucks out of it. That brings our budget up to 1,100 dollars.

There's a Trek Superfly for 1,150 dollars that just sold locally. It has a Sid fork as well as a rigid fork. Shimano Slx hydraulic brakes, Stans wheels, Specialized seat, and eagle drivetrain.


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

Rod said:


> You and I will have to agree to disagree. Short version, a very nice bike just sold locally for what it costs to just do the upgrades posted above.
> 
> So you're suggesting a 300-500 fork, a new front wheel, and headset. The minimal advertised price (map) for a Reba is 537 dollars, then you need a new front wheel and not a wheelset. The wheelset is always very heavy on a lower end bike. Slx hub paired to a WTB front rim is 149.00 map. So we are now at almost 700 dollars. This is if the OP wants mismatched wheels and headset cost was ignored.
> 
> ...


His bike is new and about $1000usd.

Also I'm using real online prices he has access to in europe not USA msrp.


----------



## smashysmashy (Oct 18, 2013)

Quick bike24 check. the do ship rockshox to you.

Reba 29 120mm travel 100mm through axle in stock is 310 euros (ex vat)

No revelations in stock except the bigger travel models.

Bomber Z2 29 120mm boost is 460 euros

35 gold 29 120mm boost is 285 euros.

So those are 3 easy options.

They have a wtb/xt wheel starting at 70 euros


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

Sparticus said:


> I recently bought a(nother) Manitou Mezzer Pro on sale for less than $700.
> Dunno if the sale is still on.
> What a fork. Holy smoke, what a fork.
> =sParty


An amazing fork for sure, but not maybe won't work so great on the OP's bike. And that's one hell of a great price.


----------

